# Proposal would ease ban on guns in national parks



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

More...


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Chairman of the park retirees; "it would increase the risk to visitors" 

Some peoples logic amazes me. 

Diane it makes alot of sense.


----------

